

Ember vs Angular Cagematch - bcardarella
http://vimeo.com/68215606

======
machty
Not the most evenly matched standoff of all time, but Ember wins some serious
points in the URL-driven department.

------
bcardarella
I think Tom does a great job of showing how far Ember has come in the past few
months.

